# Welcome BBB.net Guests. Sign up is Free



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Ladies and Gents, Welcome to BBB.net, one of the top Basketball Internet Message board on the Net. And soon to be one of the top Sports Internet Message board on the Net. My name is cpawfan and I'm the mod here on the Nuggets board. 

At BBB.net we are all about providing a mature enviroment, where someone will not be embarrased to access and view the site from work or home, with family and friends, where you can post about your favorite team(s) for free.

For those whom still are browsing, sign up it's free. We want to hear what you have to say about your Denver Nuggets.

Here is the link to get your free account. 

When you are starting up your account, remember to activiate it in the following emails. It's a quick 2 minute process. For those whom are waiting longer for your emails, please check your junk / bulk mail-boxes.

If you have any questions, feel free to post them here, or click the 'Help Desk' section on the top of the menu on the left. 'Help Desk' will allow all mods to see to your needs as best as we can. Also you can 'Private Message' me by clicking the link here. 

Anyway, have fun, and remember to invite your family and friends. We have many people here that are family (fathers and sons, brothers), as well as friends (people who know each other outside of the internet).

cpaw


----------

